# Let's Go For A Walk



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

You know why flies have wings, doncha?  If they didn't, they'd have to call them "walks".


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

You don't see that every day.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2015)

The lad looked like he was on a skate board.


----------

